# Hate the Little Bits



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, I have had my 220 gallon tank up and running now for 6 weeks. I have it filtered by 3 FX5 filters and I am not happy with the clarity of the water in my tank, I still seem to have lots of little bits of whatever it is suspended in the water column. In two of the three FX5's I have the stock foam pads that came with the filters, plus each of the three trays is filled with bio media (mix of Seachem Matrix and Pond Matrix) and each tray is covered with a FX5 Blue Pre filter pad. Then the third FX 5 has the stock foam pads in each of the three trays plus in the top tray I have 3 blue prefilters, the center tray has 3 fine filter pads and the lower tray also has 3 fine filter pads, the output of that FX5 flows through a UV sterilizer (Coral Life Turbo Twist 12 X (36watt)) before returning to the tank...YET I still have fine particles floating around in my water. I know the UV will do nothing for the particulates....suggestions for filter setup are much appreciated.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

floss perhaps in a small hob?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a single fx5 on a 125 gal. I run the stock sponges on the outside. Once the water goes through the outter sponges if flows through 2" of ceramic rings, 1 blue fx5 pad and the rest is biomatrix. My water is crystal clear with small floaties only during feeding and is clear within the hour.

I have a feeling its either the type of food your feeding, the amount of food and might even be the type of decor you have in your tank.

I would try feeding every other day for a few days and see if the water gets clearer... that might be a sign your feeding to much or a type of food that makes your water get floaties.

Is you tank close to a window... do you have any algae issues?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, unless you use the fine polishing pads, the FX5's foam rings don't do much for polishing water. Problem with using the fine polishing pads is that they will clog super fast and reduce your flow to almost nothing. I've been running a couple of powerheads with prefilter sponges and they seem to do a good job of polishing the water.


----------

